# Allergic reaction to MAC?



## jinaz (Feb 20, 2008)

Saturday I visited a MAC counter and the ma used the Strobe cream &amp; Studio Fix foundation. Yesterday (Monday) I wake up and touched my face and felt all these bumps! I practically screamed, lol. In any event, they are not red and don't itch. Could this be an allergic reaction?? I washed my face Saturday night, didn't wear makeup on Sunday (just used a mosturizer that night). It's only my face that is affected so that makes me think it was the MAC?






Thoughts? I'm really bummed!


----------



## lux.fashion (Feb 20, 2008)

i tried mac foundation once... i think it was a studio tech...

and i broke out so bad!!!

i have acne prone oily skin and i have never had good luck with mac foundations...

i wish i could find one that didnt irritate my skin!!!


----------



## xjudyx (Feb 20, 2008)

the little bumps popped on my skin too, but it was when i tried studio mist. and..actually any liquid foundation.


----------



## andrrea (Feb 20, 2008)

Could be. I had a similar thing happen to me when I used MAC liquid foundation (it was years ago, and I haven't tried again).

It would also be the wipes that a previous poster mentioned.

Hopefully those bumps will go away soon


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jinaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Saturday I visited a MAC counter and the ma used the Strobe cream &amp; Studio Fix foundation. Yesterday (Monday) I wake up and touched my face and felt all these bumps! I practically screamed, lol. In any event, they are not red and don't itch. Could this be an allergic reaction?? I washed my face Saturday night, didn't wear makeup on Sunday (just used a mosturizer that night). It's only my face that is affected so that makes me think it was the MAC?




Thoughts? I'm really bummed!

I bought MAC Studio Fix Fluid (did you use the fluid or powder foundation?). The fluid did exactly what you described to me. It took about 2 weeks for my skin to even start to get better.
Studio Fix is notorious for breaking people out.


----------



## xxahsinxx (Feb 20, 2008)

it could have been make-up, but sometimes you have to make sure they clean their make-up tools appropriatly as well....as this can cause break outs...disgusting i know....but sometimes it happens.


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 20, 2008)

It could have been an alergic reaction, unfortunately many people develop allergies to MAC


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 20, 2008)

it could be the wipes or allergic reaction.. I havent had any reactions to mac foundations but I dont use them regularly only when I go to the counter and the m/a does it...the mac foundations just seem too orangey on me


----------



## jinaz (Feb 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had something similar happen to me. A week ago I had a MAC makeup artist apply my makeup. The first foundation was a comapct anhydrous cream foundation meant for dry skin. It looked horrible. It clung to every little flake of dry skin.....So then she took it off with a wipe. She also use a wipe before she applied the first foundation. Then next one she put on me was Hyper Real, which looked so much better. I bought that one and used it a few times...I like it, but I've only used it a few times....
Anyway a couple days later my cheeks were really red, and sort of burning. Over the next few days they became rough to the touch, like sandpaper. Now they are peeling (and so is the rest of my face to a lesser degree).

Was it the makeup?....nope. I know what's in the makeup and I've used similar formulas before on my skin and never had a problem....it's just a silicone based liquid makeup with a chemical sunscreen in it....no big deal.

So what did break me out??

The solvents in the wipes, and the mechanical irritation of rubbing the makeup off my face. At work I don't ever use makeup removers because they make my face bright red, and it burns....the same way it did when she wiped the makeup off my face. I use mineral oil to take off makeup at work....then I wash with warm water....

It's not her fault. Most people can tolerate makeup removers and wiping their makeup off. I use a topical retinoid andI have extremely sensitve skin..... so I can't...

Could it be that she wiped your face with one of those wipes before she did your makeup?....or during the process?

Yes! I did use a wipe!!!! Didn't even think of that!

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought MAC Studio Fix Fluid (did you use the fluid or powder foundation?). The fluid did exactly what you described to me. It took about 2 weeks for my skin to even start to get better.
Studio Fix is notorious for breaking people out.

Two weeks?? Good grief! It was the fluid but she also had me use a makeup remover wipe so I'm wondering if that is what caused it? Well I'll probably never know 'cause I'm not going to risk trying either one again, I want my good skin back!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats awful, so sorry that happened to you


----------



## KellyB (Feb 20, 2008)

So sorry about that!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 20, 2008)

I have heard about people having reactions to Studio Fix. Apparently it's quite common.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 20, 2008)

That sucks!.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh no! It sounds like it was the MAC.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Feb 20, 2008)

I had the same problem, which is why I now use mmu instead of MAC. I wish I could wear their foundations though


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jinaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Saturday I visited a MAC counter and the ma used the Strobe cream &amp; Studio Fix foundation. Yesterday (Monday) I wake up and touched my face and felt all these bumps! I practically screamed, lol. In any event, they are not red and don't itch. Could this be an allergic reaction?? I washed my face Saturday night, didn't wear makeup on Sunday (just used a mosturizer that night). It's only my face that is affected so that makes me think it was the MAC?




Thoughts? I'm really bummed!


Just ask your Dr.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 21, 2008)

woah thats a bit crap! at least you know what caused it though. once i bought a whole load of stuff for my face - moisturiser, new face soap, new foundation, powder, and i had what you described. it was a nightmare trying to figure out which one had caused it! i didnt know allergies to mac were so common.


----------



## chocobon (Feb 21, 2008)

So sorry about that! It sucks!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 21, 2008)

I used Studio Fix powder long time back and it broke me out badly.I never had any luck with their foundations either,either it will accentuate all the flakes on my face or cakey or orangey or watever uglier side it'll be.Yeap, Im allergic to their wipes as well, coz there's once I wanted to try their eyeshadows( Their eyeshadows work well with me) the SA used these wipes and clean my eye makeup before trying the new colours.Next day I could see tiny2 whiteheads scattered under my eyes n lids.

Currently I use their studio perfect powder, which is ok for me so far.Foundations only PX!


----------



## redcat (Feb 21, 2008)

I thought I was going crazy, LOL, it's good to know that I'm not the only one that breaks out. Sometimes I can just keep using something and I get

used to it or something.


----------



## waterlily777 (Feb 22, 2008)

as for me..i wore their studio tech. it broke me out in one hour.

i cant use their Fix+...it makes my face blotchy.

but i can say MAC is a good brand. But its just my Skin resistant is low and sensitive. thats all

havent tried their eye shadow yet. but erm....i have their eye liners..... last time i wear it...nothing happen. now...it gives me itch. so....eermm..its just my skin. very very thin and sensitive.


----------



## jinaz (Feb 22, 2008)

I wonder what is in it that causes problems? I have worn/tried many many diff. brands, etc and have never had a problem till now. Maybe I've just been lucky, oh well! Thx everyone.


----------



## xEdenx (Feb 22, 2008)

i've never used the fluid but i used studiofix foundation in the powder and i was fine....

good luck finding your solution


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jinaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder what is in it that causes problems? I have worn/tried many many diff. brands, etc and have never had a problem till now. Maybe I've just been lucky, oh well! Thx everyone. The Studio Fix Fluid contains algae extract, which is a known skin irritant. So that's my guess, personally. But it really could be anything!


----------



## nubiana (Feb 22, 2008)

I have the same issue. I am currently using Illuminations by Stilla (70 watt) and I have not had any issues. Sometimes I mix in a little tinted moisturizer (Stilla bronze). It gives my skin a nice glow.


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,

With all the comments I've seen about Studio Fix, I wonder if MAC is aware that they need to take a look at their product?


----------



## luvmacguykanard (Feb 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jinaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Saturday I visited a MAC counter and the ma used the Strobe cream &amp; Studio Fix foundation. Yesterday (Monday) I wake up and touched my face and felt all these bumps! I practically screamed, lol. In any event, they are not red and don't itch. Could this be an allergic reaction?? I washed my face Saturday night, didn't wear makeup on Sunday (just used a mosturizer that night). It's only my face that is affected so that makes me think it was the MAC?




Thoughts? I'm really bummed!

WOW, I created an account simply to talk about this. Had the most awesome make over of my entire life at the MAC counter. Makeup was flawless. It's been about two weeks and a day ago I broke out all over my face with what looks like heat bumps. It makes my face feel dry so then it feel just a little itchy. I lOVE this foundation and don't know what else to do. The only other thing it could be is a new vitamin E lotion. Those are the only two items new to my face. Anyone else using Vit E lotion or soap???? The Foundation is Select SPF 15


----------



## hardinf (Apr 16, 2009)

I feel like I have solved my problem. After reading that several women have experienced the same problem that I have with some foundation, I know it's nothing more serious.

I have been using Mac foundation for 2-3 years. A couple of months ago, as I recall, I didn't wash it off before bed. In the morning my face was dry and peeling. It looked like the aftermath of a sunburn. This can't be possible during the night and I wasn't out the day before. It took about 2 weeks for my face to regain it's normalcy. Not knowing if it was my foundation or not, I resumed the make up with no problem.

Just this last week I went to bed without washing my face and woke up to the same thing as before. My face looked sunburnt, it was dry and peeling. Seems like this only occurs when I don't wash it off for the night and sleep with it all night long.

As long it is washed off every evening, I think it's fine. I like this make up. I get alot of compliments on how it looks almost everytime I wear it. I just have to remember to wash it off at night.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 16, 2009)

It could still be an allergic reaction.


----------



## brunettie (Apr 18, 2009)

dont worry....i have really sensitive skin too and this has happened to me with products before....it sucks. but honestly i would maybe try looking aorund at some brands you like for hypoallergenic makeup....like clinique..or everyday minerals....or for me personally mac strada blush that type never caused bumps

or if ur looking for a highlighter lorac OIL-FREE luminizer is good! id reccomened that one to mac strobe cream!


----------



## vids (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey you could try artistry foundation... i too had d same issues with all foundations n found this d best.. n most f ma frenz hve tried n were supr satisfied... try if.. ull actually love it    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

